# Pullet or cockerle?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

The place we got her thinks she's a pullet but isn't certain. What do you guys think? She's (it's) just over 4 months, Buff Orpington. Thank you!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She's a she!!!!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Hurray, we were hoping so. What is the residing factor on that? We have a RIR and barred Rock, both 3 weeks older and their combs and waddles are still so short and very pink. Thanks for any schooling


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I say girl just by posture and general looks. She much darker than the one I have that is also supposed to be a buff orp.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a pullet based on tail feathers. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I say girl just by posture and general looks. She much darker than the one I have that is also supposed to be a buff orp.


I'm not sure the pictures do the color much justice, these almost look a little red, but she is a Buff or at least came from a large flock of them, but who really knows with that many eggs. My Barred Rock came from a batch that was supposed to be Black Australourps.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

A good way to try to determine males from females at this age is to look for saddle feathers. Hold a bird with the head facing you, looking down on it so you can see its back. When you look at the feathers just in front of the tail, which are called the saddle feathers, are they pointy, or rounded?

Pointy saddle feathers mean it's a male bird, or cockerel. Rounded saddle feathers mean it's a female bird, or pullet.

As well, cockerels generally have thicker shanks, bigger redder combs, and are generally larger than pullets of the same age.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Pullet, she's reddened up getting ready to lay. Here's my BO last year at 4 mo old.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Pullet, she's reddened up getting ready to lay. Here's my BO last year at 4 mo old.


Wow, they mature so fast! My RIR and BR are no where near as ready, tiny pink combs and almost no waddle to speak of and they are older. Thanks for the picture. Maybe this is why Rose is so mean, she's getting ready to lay?


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

If it was a cockerel the lcomb would be growing out by now, I'm 99.9% sure that's a pullet  happy clucking


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

TJsGirls said:


> Hurray, we were hoping so. What is the residing factor on that? We have a RIR and barred Rock, both 3 weeks older and their combs and waddles are still so short and very pink. Thanks for any schooling


I went by the short hackle feathers, the feathers on the back of her neck. They are short, where on a roo, they are longer.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

This morning, around 8:00 a.m. We heard a few ca coo ca coo! Out of this chicken. It sounded pretty roosterish, please tell me pullets don't only cluck. Everyone says she's a she, I'm pretty nervous now, bc I can't keep Roos in my city. She lays around like a hen, digs holes in the sand and just lays there. Seems like hen type behavior, I'd imagine a rooster would be strutting around all day. I guess I just need to hear that this could be normal of a hen. Wish there was a better way to know what she really is.









The others have almost no comb diner are certain they are girls. Ahh, don't want to take her back. Thanks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you sure the Barred Rock is a pullet. She looks awful light. Usually (not always) pullets are darker and roos are light.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Are you sure the Barred Rock is a pullet. She looks awful light. Usually (not always) pullets are darker and roos are light.


Not sure of much these days. She/ it hasn't got a comb or waddle and at 21 weeks I thought that would come in by now. BR is the lowest chicken in the order too. Man, I'll be really sad if we end up with 2 roosters :-/


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

TJsGirls said:


> Not sure of much these days. She/ it hasn't got a comb or waddle and at 21 weeks I thought that would come in by now. BR is the lowest chicken in the order too. Man, I'll be really sad if we end up with 2 roosters :-/











Does the phot help at all? I was looking at the BO picture you shared, mine doesn't have those tail feathers the come out, mine has very thin feathers at the tail, not really pointed or round sort of raggedy...









I know none of you are chicken sexers, but I appreciate you taking a look.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

And one more for good measure with hackles and a bit of tail.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

No more crowing but I'm still unsure...poor Rose, or Rosco, hope she can stay.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Please, if anyone else can take a look at these pictures, it's sure would help. A few good crows this morning, at around 8 a.m., and I'm do nervous. My son has grown so attached to this chicken, but I can't keep roosters. I've read head hens can crow, but I'm not so sure. With her big beautiful comb, at the other pullets don't have that...help


----------

